
The Expert - tomaac
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKorP55Aqvg
======
aspensmonster
PHB: "That's it. Now you've confused everyone. So what exactly is stopping us
from doing this?"

Anderson the Engineer: "Geometry."

Client: "Just ignore it."

PHB: "We have a task. Seven red lines. It's not 20. It's just seven! Anderson
I understand you're a specialist of a narrow field; you don't see the overall
picture. But surely it's not a difficult task to draw some seven lines."

Walter the PM: "Exactly! Suggest a solution. Now, any fool can criticize --no
offense-- but, you're an expert. You should know better."

It's a shame that this will die in "new" submissions. Because it's fuckin'
hilarious.

------
johnlbevan2
Solution:

Use red paper.

Draw the straight lines in parallel to one another then fold the paper
diagonally so all lines cross all lines.

Draw the transparent lines with transparent ink (e.g. an ink corrector pen).

Using a green pen draw long thin boxes; i.e. outline of the resulting red
lines.

Kittens / birds: have it in the shape of a kitten or bird approaching a
blackhole (spaghettification) - or draw in a straight line whilst moving the
paper to create the shape / do some really creative folding.

Kitten Balloon - put the deflated balloon into a (small) kitten shaped mould
and blow it up in there (leaving it in) - or pose as a kitten whilst inflating
the balloon (so you're inflating it in the shape of a kitten, rather than the
inflated balloon being in the shape of a kitten).

Or... Based on Randall Munroe's strip
[http://xkcd.com/1351/﻿](http://xkcd.com/1351/﻿), an even better solution to
the ink colour problem.

